# Want to know differences in types of showing...



## melinda27858 (Dec 27, 2007)

I am sure this has been asked before, but can't find the posts. I am an adult learner, new to horses less than a year. I have never been around showing and do not know the major differences in types of shows....any help?

Thanks!


----------

